# Slowly working on commissions again!



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

[size=+2] Hey there!  [/size]​
 [size=+1]I'm currently doing "commissions" here, for only 10 TBT.
All you gotta do is tell me which villager you'd like for me to draw,
a favorite, a dreamie, anything! (I even do humans)
and all of this for only 10 TBT
I'm generally a fast worker, so sometimes you can even expect art within a few hours
and all of this for just 10 TBT!
An example of the art I'm commissioning:

 

*  Thank you!! *​ * [/size]  *

 * Slots: *​ 
  1.NikkiKaji *(finished)*
2.Pug *(finished)*
3.Aeryka *(finished)*
4.DarkDesertFox * (finished) *
5.cheezyfries * (finished) *
6.The Pennifer * (finished)*
7.ssvv227 *(finished)*
8.Shirohibiki *(finished)*
9.kaylagirl * (finished)*
10.Lissly *(finished)*
11.Pokemanz *(finished!*
12.glacticity *(finished!)*
13.ReXyx3
14.doggaroo
15.Naiad
16. KaydeeKrunk 
17. Lemon Pop
18. p e p p e r  
 19. Hyogo 
(26. Karminny when commissions open again)
 20. Marisska 
21. Earth Wolf-Howl 
22. ATotsSpot  
 23. Keitara
24. KainAronoele
25. inkling  

Key:
 10 TBT 
 50 TBT 
 Free! ​

 [size=+2] Raising Prices to new commissioners! 50 TBT, only because I'm getting LOTS of business, I apologize if this is an inconvenience! <3 [/size]​



 [size=+6]  *Finished commissions: *​* [/size] *

1.) NikkiKaji 
2.) Pug
3.) Aeryka
4.)DarkDesertFox 
5.) cheezyfries
6.) The Pennifer 
7.) ssvv226
8.) Shirohibiki
9.) KaylaGirl
10.) Lissly
11.) Pokemanz
12.) galacticity

 [size=+4]  UPDATE FOR ALL BUYERS  [/size]
 The first person to guess my age correctly gets their commision [size=+2] free! [/size]
Simple task and saves you TBT!  
 [size=+3] _ Congrats, Karminny! [/size] _​


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 17, 2015)

Is it possible you could draw my mayor and a villager? Or just a villager?


----------



## Pug (May 17, 2015)

ooo i'd like to order one! of teddy :}


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

Awww how cute! Can you draw Muffy and my mayor for me? And would I pay you before or after?

Editing in my mayor ref in this post! [here]


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

I could do both, absolutely! What villager would you like?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

Could I commission you to do Walt?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Gotcha! I'll get started on yours right  after I finish the first commission


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I could do both, absolutely! What villager would you like?



Well, could you draw a picture of my mayor and Chrissy? I'll leave references of my mayor and pay 20tbt  If that's okay with you!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

I sure can! And I don't mind when the payment comes as long as it comes, haha 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Absolutely! I'll start as soon as I finish the others!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes, may I see a ref of your mayor?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 17, 2015)

i love your art! could i get one of my mayor and any of my villagers (in sig) besides mint and fang? thank you so much!

ref sheet- [x]


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I sure can! And I don't mind when the payment comes as long as it comes, haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 I'm the one with the crown :3


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Aww! Thank you!   and Yes, I would be willing to draw them!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 17, 2015)

I would love to have Ch?vre, Nan, Pashmina, or Gruff ... I am in love with my Goat Villagers ... And also my Ostrich Villagers!!
I would be happy happy happy to have any and/or all of them drawn!! (I know .. That's just plain greedy, but I would seriously commission all of them from you if you were able!)
Added pictures for reference ... 


Spoiler



GOAT AND OSTRICH VILLAGERS PICS FOR ARTIST COMMISSIONS

GOATS:
Ch?vre





Gruff





Nan





Pashmina





OSTRICH:

Gladys





Queenie





Phil





Phoebe


----------



## ssvv227 (May 17, 2015)

do you do non-ac characters (it's just a cat really)? i'd like to get a piece from you too! thank you!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

I'd probably be willing to do them all, yeah! I'll see about how tired I am by the time I get to yours, haha... Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course! I'll do a cat, just for you. Do you have a ref, or is it just a specific breed?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 17, 2015)

suuuuuuper cute art ;v; if you ever do non-AC stuff lmk <33


----------



## Naiad (May 17, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> suuuuuuper cute art ;v; if you ever do non-AC stuff lmk <33



^^^
same here ; v ;

your art is so good im cry ing


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

I'll do non if you'd like, I already accepted another user's non-AC art commission. What would you like?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I'll do non if you'd like, I already accepted another user's non-AC art commission. What would you like?



oh, if youre sure! umm do you prefer to draw anthros over humans, or? O:


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Yes, actually, I love anthros


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Oh thank you, I'm crying too I've never received this many nice comments on my art ;0;

- - - Post Merge - - -

absolutely! The waiting list is a bit long now though but I'll try to be as quick as possible xD


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

Poppy, please! Never any art of my baby, I'd love to see it! Can you draw her with my mayor?
References: x


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Yes, actually, I love anthros



then id love to see my baby lizardbird elliot if possible ;v; http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Elliot-Ref-SFW-424011023 if not, thats totally fine <333 you can clothe him if you want as well omfg i just didnt in the ref haha


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

beautiful character! I'll gladly draw him!


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

I feel bad for asking this since you have a lot of requests, but would it be possible to include my mayor with the muffy that I requested? If not that's totally fine. [ref]  just in case but I don't mind!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> beautiful character! I'll gladly draw him!



thank you so much dear!! ;v; i sent you the bells <3


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

Great, thank you! I can't wait to see Poppy and I! I'll definitely give you more than 10!!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 17, 2015)

I added pictures to my post ... I think you are going to be very busy! 
You are very talented!


----------



## Lissly (May 17, 2015)

Peggy!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

absolutely! I will gladly draw your mayor in the commission


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

Yay ty! ;u;


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Alright! I'll get to it after I finish the others!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

Oh my gosh are you still doing these?
I'd love to see my mayor and Fang together!!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

of course! Ref of your mayor please?


----------



## ssvv227 (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I'd probably be willing to do them all, yeah! I'll see about how tired I am by the time I get to yours, haha... Thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Of course! I'll do a cat, just for you. Do you have a ref, or is it just a specific breed?



this is the cat )))

CAT

I'm not picky as to what she's wearing; you can totally free-style

thank you so much!!!

(don't tire yourself out...i can always wait a few days ^^ )


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> of course! Ref of your mayor please?



Thank you very much! c:
Here it is: [Click!]
My mayor and Fang are like total best buds so yeah xD
And that time he sent me that letter saying he "hopes we'll be friends forever" made me so happy omg


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Oh my Goodness this character is BEAUTIFUL
I can't wait to draw them<3
I'll get to it as soon as I can


----------



## galacticity (May 17, 2015)

i hope these are still open!! D:

i'd love a lil' doodle of my mayor and Kid Cat. if you accept, just let me know when to send the tbt! 

(mayor ref: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHh7Wegtmg)


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 17, 2015)

Could I buy a comission for my Mayor with Zell and Daisy please? ^-^




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

I'll draw them, yes! And I'd like for you to wait 'til I finish your request, just in case something occurs, I wouldn't want anything to happen to your TBT or anything else.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes of course!


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

It may help to keep track to set up a "slots" form in your original post! Since you're getting all of this business!


----------



## doggaroo (May 17, 2015)

AH I would LOVE a drawing of my mayor so much!  My refs are in my sig spoiler!  Thank you!!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Great idea! I wouldn't have thought of that :0


----------



## Naiad (May 17, 2015)

ahh, if possible, can you draw my OC? ;v ;

psst, you should probably raise your prices, your art is awesome!



Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Can I get like an angry Rolf with a flower crown?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah yeah of course! Also, this is a bit informal but what do you think would be a desirable, yet still affordable price for art at my quality?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Absolutely!


----------



## tomothy (May 17, 2015)

If you're still taking them, can I request melba? I'd totally pay 75+ tbt for your art tbh


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2015)

hello!  could you do my mayor with Stitches & Pietro? would 100 TBT be ok?



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

oh yes, definitely! I'll add you to the list!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh you're so kind, 100 is MORE than enough<3 and yes, I will happily draw them!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

Updated my ref sheet~ c:
Also I'm tempted to buy another piece that's OC-related once business dies down a bit~
Though maybe I should calm down and wait for my first one first lol! I just really love your art!!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Ahh all of you are so sweet ; ;

I'm actually scared that my art won't result in the quality that it appeared in the examples because I'm so nervous about all the business, haha!<3 But of course I'll try my hardest to make each and every one high-quality. And yes, I would love another request from you once I finish your first!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> oh yes, definitely! I'll add you to the list!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh you're so kind, 100 is MORE than enough<3 and yes, I will happily draw them!



thank you so much!!!  I'm very excited to see more of your work


----------



## Naiad (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'd personally say around 200 - 250 Bells or so?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 17, 2015)

ah take your time, no rush! i have a question- for those who requested a slot before prices went up, will they be 50 or 10? thanks!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

anyone who is in the list in pink, will only pay 10. If more people commission, I will start to make the list in green. Green meaning they pay 50.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished your commission!

- - - Post Merge - - -

starting on your right now!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

Wink wonk
If you'd be willing to step out of the AC related doodles and consider one of these fine specimen I could pay top bell B)


----------



## Marisska (May 17, 2015)

ooh, I'd love to commission you! Could you draw Biskit the lazy dog villager wearing a winter jumper or holding a balloon? Also, would you like me to send the bells in advance or after you draw it?


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

The finished ones are amazing!!
So excited for mine! c:


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

^^ agreed!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Oh I would absolutely LOVE to draw your gemsona!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sounds adorable! I'll get on it once I finish the others <3 Also, I would love it if you waited just in case something occurs. I don't want to be a TBT thief!

- - - Post Merge - - -

eep thank you ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank youuu ;0; I'm working as quickly as possible<3


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Thank youuu ;0; I'm working as quickly as possible<3



Don't rush yourself! Your art is well worth the wait! <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Oh I would absolutely LOVE to draw your gemsona!


That'd be absolutely lovely!! ;3;
Would 300 TBT be plenty enough for you?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Oh that would be more than enough!! <3 Thank you! I'll get to yours as soon as possible!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Oh that would be more than enough!! <3 Thank you! I'll get to yours as soon as possible!


:> I tend to feel like I undercharge some artists (like you're undercharging yourself tbh)

As soon as possible? I hope nobody is annoyed by that ono but eitherway, should I send the bells now or when it's done?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Oh I hope nobody it annoyed by it '^' I'm trying hard to get these all done as quick as possible so everyone can be satisfied! <3 And just in case something happens, I wouldn't want you to lose your TBT. Please wait until I finish, just in case!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

There you go! Villager and Muffy! 'v'

- - - Post Merge - - -

Starting on your commission now!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

Even though I posted when you were taking them for 10 TBT I'm going to give you the other 40. Your time and effort on these is worth more than that.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Thank you so much ;v; Your commission is finished<3


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

Hey- are you still taking requests? If so, may I request Blaire, please?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

absolutely!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

All right, thank you! Do I pay you now, or once you're done?


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

omgomg my mayor and muffy looks so adorable! Sending you more than 10 btb, thank you so very much!! ;u; <3


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2015)

Once it's done, please<3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 17, 2015)

omg these are looking great so far <333


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2015)

Bump for a great artist <3


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2015)

they are looking awesome!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 19, 2015)

Looking really good! I am excited to see what you do with my request!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Sorry guys, I'll keep the commissions going as quick as I can<3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2015)

Don't feel like you need to rush too fast, your life and stuff is more important than our patience.

But it's good to know you'll be making people happy soon :>


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 20, 2015)

How on earth did I miss this?  Wow....you aren't charging near enough at 50!  

I'll try to get on that list.  

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1

Thank you!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 20, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Sorry guys, I'll keep the commissions going as quick as I can<3



Not a problem. Just go at the pace you want; we don't mind.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Gotcha!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw, yes, I love making people happy<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And oh thank you ?v?


----------



## kaylagirl (May 20, 2015)

When can you pick up Chops?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

In a bit. I'll be home in a little while, I'll pm you asap


----------



## Keitara (May 20, 2015)

Can I still get a slot? 
Your art is awesome!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Yes sure!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 20, 2015)

This thread makes me all excited for some reason. c:

Quick question though! Once all the slots are filled, will you reopen them after you finish?


----------



## Keitara (May 20, 2015)

Nice!
Could you please draw my OC Keitara with Filbert together? I'd pay 100 TBT then c:


Spoiler: refs











Thank you! Should I pay now or after?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Yes, of course! But next time I may include chibis IF I can pull them off >v<"


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Yes, of course! But next time I may include chibis IF I can pull them off >v<"


Eheheh, not to hog all the business but I have two characters (fan art though) that may go down well in a chibi like style.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Oh yeah? xD
Show 'em to me


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2015)

//whispers softly


are you 19


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Hehe nope<3 Good try though!

You'll probably all (maybe) be surprised


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Oh yeah? xD
> Show 'em to me


With pleasure! ouo their bodies are like PERFECT for chibi stuff!


Spoiler: Ness











Heh, this one is the one Bitterlings drew for me!









Spoiler: Lucas













They aren't their original colors but they're available choices in Smash brothers, they just happen to be my favorites!! o3o


----------



## kaylagirl (May 20, 2015)

Can you change my request to my Mayor, Poppy, AND Molly instead of just Poppy and my mayor? Maybe that can be payment for Chops?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

OH I LOVE THEM
I'll definitely take into consideration,
When I get one of my example chibis then I'll let you decide if you want them from me<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Absolutely!


----------



## kaylagirl (May 20, 2015)

Thank you so much!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> OH I LOVE THEM
> I'll definitely take into consideration,
> When I get one of my example chibis then I'll let you decide if you want them from me<3


Wink wonk, that sounds perfect yo!!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 20, 2015)

I am guessing you are 22 years old? IDK ... it's a nice round number and it was a looooong time ago for me! Lol


----------



## KainAronoele (May 20, 2015)

Could I get a sleeping Stitches wearing Toon Link's blue pj shirt? o .o

Also, my age guess isssss.. 13!! (idk omg xD )
Is there a limit to how many guesses?


----------



## inkling (May 20, 2015)

Hi I'd love to commission both Kiki and Lolly together!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and 26?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

nope xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay!


and noooppeee 

- - - Post Merge - - -

totally!


and no Cx no limit


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2015)

17? ; v ;


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Nope! xD


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2015)

hOW OLD ARE YOU OMG

like
i expect you to be 12 and just like
have the skills of a god


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Heheh not THAT young


----------



## Karminny (May 20, 2015)

15?
Can you vm me when slots are open?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Bam. You got it! And yeah, I totally will, and yours will be free<3


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2015)

sobs bc you're too talented :')))

how long have you been drawing??


----------



## Pokemanz (May 20, 2015)

Wait whoa seriously?? That's amazing!!

I'm turning 19 in less than two weeks and I can't draw for anything. xD


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Been drawing around 8 years!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww thank you ;v;
And pssh!~
I bet you could draw really well if you set your mind to it<3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 20, 2015)

Ty for the slot!!
You draw really well for your age. 15 I think I was just starting to get into art and realizing the potential I had. But, was still drawing some crappy, poorly shaded, traditional anime girls xD
I didn't even know I could draw realistically or sculpt lol.
Should always try all kinds of medium!! Never know what you're capable of until you try it ^^


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Thank you!
I'm actually an animation student right now > v <


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 20, 2015)

Thank you!
I'm actually an animation student right now > v <


----------



## Karminny (May 20, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Bam. You got it! And yeah, I totally will, and yours will be free<3



woah wait really? Me??


----------



## Pokemanz (May 20, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Thank you!
> I'm actually an animation student right now > v <



Aaaaaah I bet your stuff would look really cool animated!!



Karminny said:


> woah wait really? Me??



I swear this kid wins everything Hax


----------



## Karminny (May 20, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Aaaaaah I bet your stuff would look really cool animated!!
> 
> 
> 
> I swear this kid wins everything Hax



Heyyy nate! Long time no _see_! Hows your eye doing?
Smfh maybe I managed to trace the ip address like the super geeky computer science nerd I am.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 21, 2015)

I'm so happy I was able to give you Chops! I hope you enjoy him!! I'll still pay tbt for the art though because you're so amazing c:


----------



## ssvv227 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you so much!! Totally love it <3


----------



## The Pennifer (May 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for my amazing art ... you captured my fave cheeky ostrich perfectly! I sent you payment and a tip too!
Big Huggles .... ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 22, 2015)

Bump because I think the thread may have gotten out of whack....hopefully this will fix it.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 22, 2015)

Dunno if it's just me or this thread is glitched, just gonna make sure, sob.
Eugh, Ninja'd :I


----------



## inkling (May 22, 2015)

thanks for the slot!!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, was definitely being weird, lol. Glad it's fixed now ^^


----------



## kaylagirl (May 23, 2015)

Yay, I'm two away (':


----------



## Pokemanz (May 23, 2015)

I'm like four away :'D


----------



## kaylagirl (May 25, 2015)

Yay so excited


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 26, 2015)

Starting yours now


----------



## kaylagirl (May 26, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Starting yours now



Yay!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2015)

LMAO look at that nerd oooooooomg

thank you so much!!!! ;v; i absolutely love it eeeee <33333 i cant take how much of a dork he is omfggggg, thank yoooouuuu~~


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 31, 2015)

Sorry guys I've been busy with school = ="
I'll get back to these asap!!


----------



## kaylagirl (May 31, 2015)

Ty, can't wait for mine c:


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 4, 2015)

Here ya go, KaylaGirl!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 4, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Here ya go, KaylaGirl!!
> View attachment 95541



Gah.....that's adorable!!!


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you so so much! It looks great! I hope you're enjoying Chops, I sent the TBT anyway (':


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 4, 2015)

Finished!<3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 8, 2015)

Okay... I'm on suer break now. Hopefully I can get through these. Normally i'm not this slow and off task and I apologize guys. It's easy to get off task with commissions xD i'll get right back on it

- - - Post Merge - - -

... *summer break


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 8, 2015)

Ughhh crap T^T I need to update my style again... I'll actually be taking another short break so that your cpmmissions come out high quality... I'm so sorry guys....


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 8, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Okay... I'm on suer break now. Hopefully I can get through these. Normally i'm not this slow and off task and I apologize guys. It's easy to get off task with commissions xD i'll get right back on it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ... *summer break





EtchaSketch said:


> Ughhh crap T^T I need to update my style again... I'll actually be taking another short break so that your cpmmissions come out high quality... I'm so sorry guys....



No worries! You're art is amazing enough for me to wait!
I'm excited to see mine but take your time! ^-^


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 17, 2015)

Finished two more!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 17, 2015)

Ahh I need your art *dies*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you please send me a VM when they open? <3
I need fang and my mayor xD


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 17, 2015)

Gotcha! Will do, slammint!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 17, 2015)

Ahh thanks.
:3.
I don't wanna miss out xD


----------



## Marisska (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow, the new ones are so pretty!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 18, 2015)

Etchaaaaaaaaaa, Hello \o/

Welcome back!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you both<33


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 18, 2015)

welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

